# Thinking of a change



## littlejack (Jun 11, 2008)

Hi guys as the title suggests im thinkin of changing the waxes i use on my bmw. I've currently been using autoglym SRP and the Extra gloss protection and megs NXT 2.0 with what i think have been some good results. So any suggestions on what too use im looking at the dodo juice range unless thats wrong way to go. thanks:thumb:
Steve


----------



## mattjonescardiff (Dec 12, 2006)

In what order have you been using those three? 

Regardless I would definitely switch to lp followed by a pure carnauba wax.


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE (Apr 19, 2006)

duragloss ccp , great sealant /polish ,easy on and off and in any condition ,sun or cold , followed by your choice really what colour is your car?


----------



## littlejack (Jun 11, 2008)

mattjonescardiff said:


> In what order have you been using those three?
> 
> Regardless I would definitely switch to lp followed by a pure carnauba wax.


I've been using srp first then followed the extra gloss. But recently i stop using the EGP and started the Megs NXT 2.0..


----------



## littlejack (Jun 11, 2008)

PETER @ ECLIPSE said:


> duragloss ccp , great sealant /polish ,easy on and off and in any condition ,sun or cold , followed by your choice really what colour is your car?


Its light green bmw


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE (Apr 19, 2006)

ah ok nice car and colour , dodo rainforrest rub , or supernatural ,first things that springs to mind having seen the colour , as you mentioned dodo .


----------



## mattjonescardiff (Dec 12, 2006)

littlejack said:


> I've been using srp first then followed the extra gloss. But recently i stop using the EGP and started the Megs NXT 2.0..


The chemical cleaners in the nxt will remove the SRP so they don't sit well together. (NXT isn't really a 'wax', it's an all-in-one product similar to SRP).

I'd definitely switch to Lime Prime as your cleanser/polish/glaze, then personally on your car I would either use Victoria Concours wax or Collinite 915. The Vics is a soft wax that won't be as durable but gives a lovely wet look, the Collinite is a more durable hard wax, which is useful if you don't want to re-apply as often.


----------



## littlejack (Jun 11, 2008)

Thats what im after more of a wet look to my finish and i dont mind re-applying every two weeks or so only other is it will all be done by hand if that makes any difference


----------



## mattjonescardiff (Dec 12, 2006)

By hand is fine. I'd go for LP and then vics. If you reapply the vics regularly it will layer up and look wetter and wetter. You'll definitely see a difference. 

Only re-use lp when you want to strip the wax and start again, maybe say every six months. 

You can apply the vics by hand too. Literally.


----------



## Ti22 (Mar 24, 2009)

Hi Buddy, having seen the car at the meet I'd say you'll want to keep polishing with something that has a lot of fillers in like SRP. A Dodo or other wax like Vics willl greatly increase the look and longevity of the finish you're currently getting with EGP though. I have some Lime prime, Dodo and Vics waxes here if you want to come and try some and see what works for you? 

James.


----------



## littlejack (Jun 11, 2008)

think i'l pop down on the weekend and have look and a chat if you're about thanks james 
steve


----------



## littlejack (Jun 11, 2008)

I've decided on goin down the dodo road gettin a sample kit of the lime+light to try first is this right one for the colour. Or am i totaly off the mark which is not unusal for me :lol:


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE (Apr 19, 2006)

ok for your prep , but what wax are you going for ?


----------



## littlejack (Jun 11, 2008)

Not sure there is samples of wax in the kit


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE (Apr 19, 2006)

ah ok , see what arrives and give them a go .


----------



## littlejack (Jun 11, 2008)

Once again thanks for all your help


----------



## Clb Ltd (Apr 24, 2007)

you wont go wrong with DODO :thumb:


----------



## littlejack (Jun 11, 2008)

Will get some pics up when ive used the dodo


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

lime prime lite wont fill any swirls, be better with lime prime followed by a wax! lime prime is a great little product as well... i sold mine for some reason, might have to get some more in the near future


----------



## mattjonescardiff (Dec 12, 2006)

big ben said:


> lime prime lite wont fill any swirls, be better with lime prime followed by a wax! lime prime is a great little product as well... i sold mine for some reason, might have to get some more in the near future


I agree. LPL is really a pure glaze for using after you've machine polished. For just hand application without any pre-polishing I would stick to normal LP.


----------



## littlejack (Jun 11, 2008)

I'll have to give them a go and see how things turn out as long as i'm on the rigth lines and don't cause any damage.


----------



## Ti22 (Mar 24, 2009)

The lime and light kit has Lime prime and a wax in it. A good starting point! 

I'm at Japfest this saturday buddy..

Cheers,

James


----------



## littlejack (Jun 11, 2008)

ordered the sample kit (tues) and it arrived today (weds) which was quick top marks too the guys at elitecar care. Cant wait for the weekend to give them a try.
James i'll try and catch up with you again......


----------



## littlejack (Jun 11, 2008)

Sorry its late but as promised heres some photos of my first attempt with dodo


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE (Apr 19, 2006)

nice one , what dodo did you use ?


----------



## littlejack (Jun 11, 2008)

I used lime prime then a sample pot of light fantastic soft wax. but i've since been talking to dom at dodo juice and says try purple haze


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE (Apr 19, 2006)

or the rainforest rub i said in an earlier post, sort of the same colour of your car


----------



## littlejack (Jun 11, 2008)

will try some of that aswell then. Hoping to talk to the guys at dodo at the BMW show in a couple of weeks


----------



## Ti22 (Mar 24, 2009)

Where is that?


----------



## mattjonescardiff (Dec 12, 2006)

Great results. Victoria concours wax would work well on your colour.


----------



## littlejack (Jun 11, 2008)

Ti22 said:


> Where is that?


Its at Gaydon motor heritage centre Tickets £10 in advance or £12 on the day incl museum entry


----------

